# history of rectal bleed



## jhack (Oct 21, 2008)

Report has no current findings of rectal bleed, but pt came in with complaint of blood in stool. Tests neg for blood, but only dx given is history of rectal bleed.  Any suggestions on where to locate this code?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 21, 2008)

For history, look at V12.79.  For rectal bleeding, look at 569.3.


----------



## takore (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,

Try 578.1 - Blood in Stool (Melena)

Tina


----------

